# What is your real name?



## PurplPanda (Jun 7, 2014)

Just curious as to what everyone's real name is. Don't be stupid and say "oh lol my name is shaniqua" unless your birth certificate says "Shaniqua" on it.

Edit: My real name is Tyler.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 7, 2014)

Emma :x


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 7, 2014)

Amanda


----------



## Titi (Jun 7, 2014)

Lottie.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 7, 2014)

Madison XD 
But my biggest pet peeve is when people call me maddie. I don't tell them too, they just automatically do it. I don't know, i just don't like to be called that ヽ(；▽；)ノ but i don't want to be mean so I'm just like
mhmmmmm. . . *eye twitch*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 7, 2014)

my name is Daniella

but I prefer Ella..


----------



## Lauren (Jun 7, 2014)

My name is Julianna 

HAHA IM MESSING WITH YOU, ITS LAUREN


----------



## Cory (Jun 7, 2014)

Devoin Showerhandle.


----------



## Wataru (Jun 7, 2014)

John


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2014)

Not Justin.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 7, 2014)

Nicole

_I do not like my name:c_


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 7, 2014)

Justin said:


> Not Justin.


Hi Not Justin, I'm Quintin.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 7, 2014)

Take a wild guess.


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Take a wild guess.



jessica


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 7, 2014)

Ryan It's the worst name ever for a mop head like me.


----------



## Alice (Jun 7, 2014)

I dunno. Alice, I think.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 7, 2014)

Alice said:


> I dunno. Alice, I think.



Such a sexi name


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 7, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Madison XD
> But my biggest pet peeve is when people call me maddie. I don't tell them too, they just automatically do it. I don't know, i just don't like to be called that ヽ(；▽；)ノ but i don't want to be mean so I'm just like
> mhmmmmm. . . *eye twitch*



My name is Madeline and I want people to call me Madi but they call me Madeline. lol!!!


----------



## Hot (Jun 7, 2014)

It's Angel.


----------



## radical6 (Jun 7, 2014)

Cold said:


> It's Angel.



thats my friends nickname. her real name is angelica tho

mine is kallie


----------



## hanzy (Jun 7, 2014)

Hannah


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Steven. Just call me Steve, though.


----------



## locker (Jun 7, 2014)

my name is Brenden, but my fnds call me Ben


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 7, 2014)

Mercedes!


----------



## Capella (Jun 7, 2014)

tri nd guass lel


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 7, 2014)

Lucy! But I'm most commonly known as "Lu" or "Lulu" now, heh...


----------



## f11 (Jun 7, 2014)

My name is Crystal.


----------



## horan (Jun 7, 2014)

My name is Kody and nobody ever spells it right.


----------



## Cartoty555 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oooh there's some interesting names here! My name's Carter


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 7, 2014)

tsundere said:


> thats my friends nickname. her real name is angelica tho
> 
> mine is kallie



I have a friend named Kallie who sounds a lot like you.


My name? Not telling until I hit 13.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jun 7, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Madison XD
> But my biggest pet peeve is when people call me maddie. I don't tell them too, they just automatically do it. I don't know, i just don't like to be called that ヽ(；▽；)ノ but i don't want to be mean so I'm just like
> mhmmmmm. . . *eye twitch*



Same with my name, Julienne. People automatically call me "Julie" even though I introduce myself as Julienne. I hate the name Julie because of it T.T I like when people call me by my real name but my closest friends just call me Jules.


----------



## Jawile (Jun 7, 2014)

Shaniqua.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2014)

Jake


----------



## Byngo (Jun 7, 2014)

Natalie


----------



## Sepherana (Jun 7, 2014)

Samantha. But I'd much rather be called Sam.


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 7, 2014)

Zach.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 7, 2014)

Chris


----------



## Solar (Jun 7, 2014)

Ben. Don't even try calling me Benjamin


----------



## Locket (Jun 7, 2014)

Summer, and the funny thing is I was born in summer


----------



## Kildor (Jun 7, 2014)

Jarod 

Probably the only weird name here.  

My friends call me _Jar_, or Jar-head. It's a pun on my name, ha get it? No? Ok..


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Benjamin.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 7, 2014)

Ahsan.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 7, 2014)

Taylor woah big change guys


----------



## puppy (Jun 8, 2014)

hi my name is ally
its not short for anything


----------



## LadyVivia (Jun 8, 2014)

Vivian. Urban Dictionary says i'm beautiful.


----------



## Alice (Jun 8, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Vivian. Urban Dictionary says i'm beautiful.



"a ***** who doesnt care about anyone but herself she snd ugly girl who thinks she is prettier then she is and thinks everyone would sleep with her when really no one every will
dude she thinks she is so hot but she s fugly wanna b shes an alice"

I wish I could say the same.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jun 8, 2014)

The name's Daniel, but I prefer to be called Danny.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

Reem


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 8, 2014)

Nicole


----------



## unravel (Jun 8, 2014)

Nikolai Adrian
People called me Niko or Adrian


----------



## VillageDweller (Jun 8, 2014)

Harry

people also sometimes call me Hazza or Haz lmao but i wouldn't say it's my actual nickname
also people automatically think my real name is Harold like no. it's just Harry


----------



## Farobi (Jun 8, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Nikolai Adrian
> People called me Niko or Adrian



i call u waffles even irl sometime s OOOPS

if anyone knows my real name good for you : )


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty sure it's Erika.


----------



## unravel (Jun 8, 2014)

Farobi said:


> i call u waffles even irl sometime s OOOPS
> 
> if anyone knows my real name good for you : )



They all think I'm a girl and a pinoy LOL


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cold said:


> It's Angel.



it fits you perfectly♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> Jarod
> 
> Probably the only weird name here.
> 
> My friends call me _Jar_, or Jar-head. It's a pun on my name, ha get it? No? Ok..



my name is weirder..


----------



## Kildor (Jun 8, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> They all think I'm a girl and a pinoy LOL



I thought you were a girl once, to be honest


----------



## matt (Jun 8, 2014)

My name is Matt. But you can just call me Matt.


----------



## Alice (Jun 8, 2014)

matt said:


> My name is Matt. But you can just call me Matt.



Okay, Matthew.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 8, 2014)

Everyone calls me Hallie


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 8, 2014)

Euan


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> They all think I'm a girl and a pinoy LOL



eh I never thought you were a girl except the time you came and "confessed"
I'm still not sure tbh.. yaoi and all..


----------



## Isabella (Jun 8, 2014)

take a wild guess


----------



## Kildor (Jun 8, 2014)

Isabella said:


> take a wild guess



Hi Take A Wild Guess,

I'm Kildor.


----------



## trenchdragon (Jun 8, 2014)

Sophia


----------



## Birdinator (Jun 8, 2014)

Maddie or Madeline but I don't really like that name


----------



## Syndra (Jun 8, 2014)

my real name is patricia, but my nickname is piper ; w ;


----------



## Alice (Jun 8, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Hi Take A Wild Guess,
> 
> I'm Kildor.



More like Kildad.


----------



## cIementine (Jun 8, 2014)

_My real name is Isabelle but my nickname is Izzy.

My favourite in-game character is Isabelle because we share a name and birthday._


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 8, 2014)

Alice said:


> More like Kildad.



no actually its Kil.. uhmm... nevermind..


----------



## Kildor (Jun 8, 2014)

Alice said:


> More like Kildad.


OMG YOU JUST DIDN'T.

OMG.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 8, 2014)

shaniqua is a pretty name though why anyone hatin on shaniqua

im not going to give the name my parents gave to me and instead the name I picked myself, nathan or nate for short


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jun 8, 2014)

Lauren


----------



## Zakarri (Jun 8, 2014)

Alexis Zachery Smith


----------



## Improv (Jun 8, 2014)

Jake bc my parents couldn't be bothered to think of anything else lol


----------



## Cariad (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm Niamh


----------



## Nymeri (Jun 8, 2014)

Martine :>

not pronounced as "Martini"


----------



## Pachirisu71 (Jun 8, 2014)

antoinette o;; I hate it


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 8, 2014)

My name's Isabel. Holy crap I wish it was Alex.


----------



## mob (Jun 8, 2014)

hugh jass


----------



## CR33P (Jun 8, 2014)

my name is sharkeisha


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 8, 2014)

Megan

It's alright

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamzee said:


> hugh jass



Where did you get that one? haha


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 8, 2014)

It's Zoey, duh? =P


----------



## Aradai (Jun 8, 2014)

Tiffany!


----------



## Nanaki (Jun 8, 2014)

Seth. Hopefully it'll be on the official paperwork by next year if all goes well~

(Trans problems, guys. Bunch of butt, yo)


----------



## meringue (Jun 15, 2014)

it's actually Ciara 


it's shylock :3


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 15, 2014)

Justin .-.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't even think I have one of those.


----------



## rockthemike13 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mike


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 15, 2014)

Ebony Dark'ness Dementia Raven Way obvi.

In all seriousness, Katelin.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 15, 2014)

Brian


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 15, 2014)

Phillip


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 15, 2014)

My name is Stephen Gerald Macurdy


----------



## Farobi (Jun 15, 2014)

mariah


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 16, 2014)

Jessica. So original.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 16, 2014)

Farobi said:


> mariah *carrey*



Fixed


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 16, 2014)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Jessica. So original.



Hayyyyyyyyyyy Jessica!


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 16, 2014)

Aaron. Two A's.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jun 16, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Hayyyyyyyyyyy Jessica!


What's shakin' bacon?


----------



## Navi (Jun 16, 2014)

oh lol my name is shaniqua


----------



## MayorPeach (Jun 16, 2014)

Angie


----------



## macuppie (Jun 16, 2014)

mackenna
such a weird name... And the spelling... I love it now though so yayy


----------



## Celes (Jun 16, 2014)

Jenny. 
I don't really like it that much. x3


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2014)

Real name is Katie
I just prefer to be Called Kay


----------



## spacedog (Jun 16, 2014)

eh its anastasia but i go by ellie online


----------



## oath2order (Jun 16, 2014)

Andrew


----------



## xxDianaxx (Jun 16, 2014)

Diana xD


----------



## Flop (Jun 16, 2014)

Mitch, bleh


----------



## Amyy (Jun 16, 2014)

amy.

ehhhhh


----------



## KingofHearts (Jun 16, 2014)

Josefu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

Flop said:


> Mitch, bleh


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

I really enjoy the unique names in here! Mine's boring. 

It's Nicola, but I prefer Nikki. 

Fun fact: In Italy, it's a male-oriented name, sort of like Nicholas here. Nicolina is the female version. To this day, all of my relatives in Italy think my name is Nicolina (I wish it was) because my grandparents lied about my name when they took me to Italy when I was in third grade, since they were angry at my parents for not giving me a feminine name.


----------



## ACNiko (Jun 16, 2014)

Niklas (Swedish version of Nicholas)


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 16, 2014)

My real name is written as Zoe on my birth certificate, but everyone spells it with a Y at the end. It's gotten to the point where I can't stand seeing it spelt without the Y.

So yeah, my name is Zoey as a lot of you know. c:


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 16, 2014)

*Michael.*


----------



## Caius (Jun 16, 2014)

Jamie Needham


----------



## nekosync (Jun 16, 2014)

Tyra


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 16, 2014)

Jimmy.


----------



## Nkosazana (Jun 16, 2014)

SassySloth. 
nuff sed


----------



## Beardo (Jun 16, 2014)

Churro


_Actually, its Steph but people call me Churro as an inside joke. Only the most privileged can call me Stephy or Phi-Phi (Yes, a friend of mine calls me Phi-Phi) _


----------



## easpa (Jun 16, 2014)

Alan. Not a bad name but it doesn't really suit me I don't think.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not comfortable with stating my real name so here I will go by my middle name, "Jeven"


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 16, 2014)

My name is grace, it's ok but I don't think it suits me


----------



## Brad (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think I should tell you.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 17, 2014)

Brad said:


> I don't think I should tell you.



Bob?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 17, 2014)

Brad said:


> I don't think I should tell you.



Hmm... let me think...


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

Neil DeGrasse Tyson.


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 17, 2014)

Kildor said:


> Neil DeGrasse Tyson.



I think I've heard of you before are you famous 0_0


----------



## epona (Jun 17, 2014)

Annie


----------



## Kildor (Jun 17, 2014)

pokecrysis said:


> I think I've heard of you before are you famous 0_0



You only *heard* of me? 

Neil DeGrasse Tyson, the Great Astrophysicist.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

If you know that, I saluta you. No it's not Jun but I prefer to be called that, I hate my real.


----------



## xarazura (Jun 17, 2014)

Rebecca  I prefer to be called Becca or Beck by most people, namely friends.


----------



## Ichigo Senpai (Jun 17, 2014)

My name is Daisy!  

People sometimes start singing the Daisy Sour Cream commercial jingle whenever they say my name, haha.


----------



## wintersoldier (Jun 17, 2014)

my name is tiffany!! i prefer when people call me tiff though.


----------

